# !!Need some advise on Ford 2005-2006 6.0 powerstroke!!



## matthew77515

Do these trucks have any real big problems the engine,tranny ect.. once they hit the 100,000 mile range?


----------



## hoosierplugger

On the earlier 6.0L models, I seem to remember it was always injectors and egr valves.

You might try here if you haven't already:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum107/

Awesome group of guys in the 7.3L forum, hopefully the 6.0L forum is the same.

Craig


----------



## RB II

I have an '07 and it has been possibly the best truck that I have ever owned. No problems, original tires lasted 80k miles, runs great, tranny great, no issues, 101,000 miles.


----------



## Joshua Smith

Eingine YES,I have been a used car manager for 10 years now and i have seen tons of those truck come and go. Once they hit a 100k your going to have to spend about 3-4k on them. Like Hoosier said EGR, missing injectors, and blow by are real common on those trucks.


----------



## carryyourbooks

you won't have to spend more than necessary if you pm sam7. he is a senior master mechanic for ford and does work on the side. he won't rape you and he shoots straight with no bs.


----------



## rockyraider

This is just my experience, but I personally know several guys who had/have '05-'06 6.0's and they are junk. These are stock trucks with less than 100k on them. I would either buy a Duramax or Cummins. Get a 7.3 if possible.


----------



## Sugars Pop

The 2008 models are not any better. Just replaced the high pressure fuel pump on mine for for the second time at a cost of $3700 and it only has 107,000 miles. Pump was replaced the first time at 51,000 miles. Transmission shifts hard between 2nd and 3rd when you have been traveling at highway speeds and stop at a traffic light. Computer has been programmed at least three times at the dealer so I will never purchase another F250 SD.
FYI had transmission issues with my 2000 Expedition and 2003 F250 SD so it's time to move on.


----------



## Roby

Diesels are known for their dependability and longevity. The 6.0 has niether trait.


----------



## fin&feather

That's a good question to ask take it from someone who took the same jump, once a 6.0l reaches 35k you have the risk of engine problems good news is there are a few preventions that can bypass the failures but it's up to you to initiate it. You will find that most don't want to do any repair / modifications to an engine till it reaches over 100k (and some 200k) to prevent any risk of losing that valued factory or extended warranty. Typically the most common problems on a 6.0 starts with a failed EGR valve or cooler, and then is a chain reaction of events (oil cooler, head gaskets, head studs, short version.. $2,500 in parts alone) from there if not tended to immediately. Back to the good news though, if you go ahead invest a little time and $ you can install an EGR cooler bypass kit that just about eliminates all the risk of the other failures. I had a failure a few mos back and ended up getting a EGR bypass kit online for about $175 and the total in parts alone was another $500 (oil cooler, intake gaskets, oil screen, new oil/filter, degas bottle). I also took the time to buff up the turbo as it while it was already off fixing my turbo lag (another $25). Now that all that is behind me I feel pretty satisfied with the truck knowing this is all in the past. Some are going to speak up about the kit might become illegal if they start nox testing but I didn't change out the up tube and cooler can one day be added back if nesc.


----------



## sboudreaux

Had a 2003 with very little issues (egr) that was taken care of under warranty. Sold the truck with 150K & it ran the best between 100K and when I sold it. I would highly recomend you get all of the data you can from Ford prior to pulling the the trigger on a particular truck. Some were good, some really bad! Mine ran like a scalded dog and was a great all around truck. I would buy another without a doubt!


----------



## Fish4it

I have 2006 F-350 SRW with 46K on it. It is only used to haul the boat or camper. No problems at all. The 6.0 does not seem to have the power or response of the 2001 7.3 it replaced but overall Im pleased.


----------



## remi19

Sugars Pop said:


> The 2008 models are not any better. Just replaced the high pressure fuel pump on mine for for the second time at a cost of $3700 and it only has 107,000 miles. Pump was replaced the first time at 51,000 miles. Transmission shifts hard between 2nd and 3rd when you have been traveling at highway speeds and stop at a traffic light. Computer has been programmed at least three times at the dealer so I will never purchase another F250 SD.
> FYI had transmission issues with my 2000 Expedition and 2003 F250 SD so it's time to move on.


Pretty sure he was asking information about the 6.0. I got 98k on 6.4 and have had no problems. change oil at 5k and fuel filters at 10k. Old man always taught me to take care of your stuff and it will take care of you


----------



## dirty riggers

egr cooler do a bypass and head studs call dirty diesel in pearland 281 993 5402 ask for robert


----------



## Bottomsup

According to Diesel Power Magazine the 6.0 has a bad reputation that it doesnt deserve. The basic long block is good. The problem comes from the egr valve, egr cooler and oil cooler. Some have head gasket issues due to head bolt stretch but I have not seen any unless they were run hard with a tuner installed. If you get rid of the EGR and its cooler then run an external oil cooler that is air cooled you should be fine. To make it bullet proof add the black onix head gaskets and APR head studs. Then this engine is just as good as the old 7.3 but its going to cost you around 3k to do so.


----------



## gjhamiltom

Bottomsup said:


> According to Diesel Power Magazine the 6.0 has a bad reputation that it doesnt deserve. The basic long block is good. The problem comes from the egr valve, egr cooler and oil cooler. Some have head gasket issues due to head bolt stretch but I have not seen any unless they were run hard with a tuner installed. If you get rid of the EGR and its cooler then run an external oil cooler that is air cooled you should be fine. To make it bullet proof add the black onix head gaskets and APR head studs. Then this engine is just as good as the old 7.3 but its going to cost you around 3k to do so.


Do some research on the black onyx gaskets. There are a lot of negative things that people say about them. Seems ARP studs and Ford Gaskets are the way to go.


----------



## Bassassassin

Im not a big Ford fan, but I make a living off of them. Once you've some money on the 6.0 they are a very nice engine. If you didnt want to put the EGR delete kit on it, Ford offers an EGR cooler called Bullet Proof.A total redesign, with a lifetime warrany. If youve got one picked out, take it and have a block test done on it, that'll tell you if the cooler is leaking, or if it might already have blown head gasket. If someone takes one into ford, they automatically tell you it needs a head job, cuz theres no way of knowing if they are blown if the cooler is leaking. When my buddy got his back from Powerstroke Magic, his dually would get sideways. Thay make alot of power.


----------



## craftkr

Roby said:


> Diesels are known for their dependability and longevity. The 6.0 has niether trait.


I disagree, get a couple things fixed before they fail and you will have a good diesel. I'm on my second one, and once you address the EGR, head studs you will have a dependable motor.

Run synthetic oil , change it at reg. intervals, do your reg. routine maint. and you will be fine.

Throw a programmer on it and run the **** out of it and yeah you might have issues. I've seen programmed trucks and stock trucks that weren't taken care of. People think they buy a diesel and it's indestructible.


----------



## craftkr

Bassassassin said:


> Im not a big Ford fan, but I make a living off of them. Once you've some money on the 6.0 they are a very nice engine. If you didnt want to put the EGR delete kit on it, Ford offers an EGR cooler called Bullet Proof.A total redesign, with a lifetime warrany. If youve got one picked out, take it and have a block test done on it, that'll tell you if the cooler is leaking, or if it might already have blown head gasket. If someone takes one into ford, they automatically tell you it needs a head job, cuz theres no way of knowing if they are blown if the cooler is leaking. When my buddy got his back from Powerstroke Magic, his dually would get sideways. Thay make alot of power.


Agreed, Powerstroke Magic took care of mine and it's been great ever since. The 6.0 is a good running platform once you take care of a couple issues.


----------



## WestEnd1

I've had an 06 f250 since i bought it brand new in Aug 05. Owned a 2000 f250 prior to that w/ the 7.3 engine. Both are good engines but yes the 7.3 is superior to the 6.0. I got lucky on the 6.0 at 99,800 miles I had all the egr problems. Ford did warranty all the work (+/-$5,000). Truck runs good now at 155,000 miles. Although I do have 2 injectors that are "spitting" and need to be replaced. The one downside to the 6.0 engine is the egr system, the materials are cheap and way under-gunned for the work load. Like others have said, you can easily replace the parts (egr valves, coolers & oil coolers) for not too much $$$ and be fine with aftermarket strong/reliable parts. Or simply bypass the egr valves & coolers, but I have heard that ford will not warranty engine work if they find this on your truck or by chance inspection as well. I did not bypass and everything is been fine so far (knock on wood). Overall its a good engine, plenty of power, torque and may only need minimal mods/updating. I can easily pull my boat 31', loaded to gills with fuel, tackle & gear @ 75mph. Made a handful of trips back and forth to SPI from Galveston when I lived down there, and a couple over to FL. But if I could do again, I would look for a lightly used 7.3 or get a new 6.7, lots o friends who have had 7.3s, 6.0s & 6.4s all have great things to say about the new boys. Just my $.02.


----------



## amancuso

*not too goood*

I had 3 of these, 03, 05 and 07 All pieces. I loved the interior and exterior, but got too expensive to keep. I now have a new 6.8 and it is all good


----------



## FishOnOne

I had a 05 6.0 psd with 170k miles when I traded it in. It was the best truck I had to date.

Use only Ford/Motorcraft oil and fuel filters and change oil every 5k - 6k miles, install new Ford Gold coolant with Distilled water every 50k miles and add a coolant filter to prevent the oil cooler from clogging.

Keep the batteries in good shape to prevent the FICM from failing and enjoy years of trouble free miles.


----------



## John Shannon

Some people say the 6.0 is awful, that the 7.3 is better, etc etc. I don't believe the hype. I have an 05 that I've had since 28000 miles it currently has 119000 on it. I didn't have any trouble until After 100k when my warranty ran out and I did some modifications. I'm pushing a hair over 500 RWHP and if I get on it too much I end up breaking things. The 6.0 is a strong powerhouse and I have no regrets about buying mine.


----------

